# Found this box of bottles in my grandmothers basment "photos"



## Bustajug (Jul 21, 2016)

I found these in my grandmothers basement and here are the pics of what we found all were wrapped in packing paper and haven't seen light since mid seventies... if anyone spots treasure let me know lol... the two London dinner wine basket bottles are still full.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't see any Treasures unfortunately. Whatcha goin to to with them? LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 21, 2016)

Wait a hundred years, wish you were close to me I'd scrap every one of those.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Unfortunately they are only worth a trip to the recycling center.  They might have some value in 100 years, but you won't be around to see that happen, and odds are your kids will toss them anyway.


----------



## backtothebrickz (Jul 22, 2016)

Or take them to an glass art studio

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 1, 2016)

worth more filled .


----------

